# Virginia Results



## elyse613 (Dec 25, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Virginia yet? I checked on the website, and it says results not available. I believe that we get our results in the mail (yuck!); does anyone have any idea when they will be mailed?


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 27, 2010)

OK not sure if anyone else from VA, but I e-mailed DPOR today:

My e-mail:

"I'm sending this e-mail to inquire about the method that I should expect to see the results from the October 2010 FE examination. The NCEES website (http://www.ncees.org/Exams/States/VA.php) indicates that scores will be accessible online; however, the VA website (http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/dporweb/ape_examfaq.pdf) indicates that results will be mailed.

Can you please let me know if I should be expecting my results online or via snail mail."

Their response:

"Results, when we receive them, will be sent via regular mail. The email notification is only for states identified as ELSES by NCEES and Virginia does not participate in that. We expect to receive the results the first week of January and will mail out as soon as possible."

So it looks like the NCEES website that says that VA scores are released online is incorrect... so everyone else should check their individual state as well, there are probably some other states out there like this as well...


----------



## VA-engineer (Dec 28, 2010)

elyse613 said:


> Has anyone heard from Virginia yet? I checked on the website, and it says results not available. I believe that we get our results in the mail (yuck!); does anyone have any idea when they will be mailed?


I have not heard anything official but the other day I received an email from my school's registrars office stating that they had updated the grade on the FE Review Course I had to take as a senior from a Pass Grade to an A. The course curriculum stated that the grade would be changed to an A upon passing the FE. I can only assume that NCEES informed the state and the schools. Just need to wait on snail mail for official results.


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats! I'm not in college anymore (and I didn't go to one of the VA schools anyway), so no dice for me...

snail mail it is!

thanks for the update, at least someone in VA knows


----------



## elyse613 (Dec 29, 2010)

more news from DPOR:

E-mail from me:

"Thank you!

Will there be any update on the website to indicate when the letters have been mailed?

Thanks!"

Response:

"No. If you have not received anything by the 3rd week of January, let us know so we can be sure we sent the grades to the right address."

Looks like Virginia's rules will make us wait for awhile...


----------



## elyse613 (Jan 5, 2011)

After all of my back and forth with the board, it turns out they released their results online today; I passed


----------



## Soil_EngineerVA (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, results are on NCEES's website. Fail for me


----------



## elyse613 (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh no! You'll get it next time around


----------

